# Is the stove as good as everyone suggests?



## dee82 (3 Oct 2013)

Hi,

We live in a story and half and finally got a plumber down last night to advise on a stove (because EVERYONE is getting them in!!)  A bit of background, we have an open fire in the sitting room (which I will not get rid of) and a oil range/burner in the kitchen (which himself won't let go)  Of from the kitchen we have a conservatory where we've decided that the stove would go (make it and the kitchen open plan)  Plumber advised its a good position as its straight up and over (not far) to the tank.

The stove would be for heating hot water & radiators but we've discovered there's actually 10 double radiators and 3 single which I was informed actually means 23 radiators...straightforward so far?

My dilemma is that yes we might go through a little more oil than everyone else but surly a stove to heat all them radiators is never going to throw out the 'cosy heat' and 'far to warm' remarks everyone's using unless we invest in a coal mine?!?! I'd imagine its going to take a lot of feeding to put up that heat? Or are all the stoves as good as they say?!  Don't get me wrong I know they need plenty of fuel but to me it looks like we could be out alot more money on keeping it going?!?! 

What is the basis for a stove doing all the glory it should?! Sorry for the long winded question & sorry for sounding very sceptical but any advice is greatly appreciated before we spend at least 7,000.00 on this project?!


----------



## fraggle (3 Oct 2013)

sounds like alot.

replace the open fire with the stove and back boiler?

seems odd to have 3 fossil fuel based systems in place. can the existing stove/burner not be converted to do the rads & hot water?


----------



## huskerdu (3 Oct 2013)

you are right " everyone else has one" is a rubbish reason for spending 7K.

you need to do a proper analysis of this situation.  Answering these questions should help you 

You currently heat your rads using an oil boiler. Does this boiler need to be replaced ? Are you happy with this solution.  if not, what are you not happy with ? If it is the oil bill, then you can take steps to address this - is your house well insulated ? can you make your system more efficient by having a powerflush ? replacing rads ? etc.

If you need to replace the oil boiler, then you have a choice of a new oil boiler or a stove. What are the pros and cons of both systems and what do you want of your heating system. 

If you want to be able to control the heating via a timer and have it come on before you get up in the morning or come home from work, are you happy to lose this by having a stove heat the rads ?

What is the fuel cost saving of the stove vs oil ? you need to find an answer to this, from someone with a similar sized system. 

If this is supposed to be about saving money and you are replacing a good oil boiler, you can do a lot of save oil without replacing the whole system and if you need to replace the system, take a long hard look at what you want before you decide.


----------



## hedgie (15 Feb 2016)

Anyone have an opinion on Hamco Stoves.


----------



## moneybox (15 Feb 2016)

dee82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> we have an open fire in the sitting room (which I will not get rid of) and a oil range/burner in the kitchen (which himself won't let go)  Of from the kitchen we have a conservatory where we've decided that the stove would go




Have you factored in the time and hassle it will take to be cleaning and emptying ashes from two sources. I agree with fraggle above. 70% of heat from an open fire goes straight up the chimney so its an no brainer.


----------



## Leo (16 Feb 2016)

moneybox said:


> Have you factored in the time and hassle it will take to be cleaning and emptying ashes from two sources. I agree with fraggle above. 70% of heat from an open fire goes straight up the chimney so its an no brainer.



That post is from 2013!


----------



## moneybox (16 Feb 2016)

I just hate when that happens


----------



## Agent 47 (16 Feb 2016)

moneybox said:


> I just hate when that happens


Eager beaver!


----------

